# Wrist strap shooters



## D Camblin (Feb 25, 2013)

What are you guys shooting for target archery that's a wrist strap finger trigger release?


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 3, 2016)

Carter Like Mike. I want to try the Like Mike 2

I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stan extinction 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAP08 (Jan 23, 2019)

Scott Rhino XT.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Trufire Hardcore


----------



## Tin Man 1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Carter Quicky 1 or RX1. One of those releases has a curved trigger the other add bit straighter. Stick the heavest springs in it and squeeze


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Tru Ball Short-n-Sweet’r.


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m new here, but fwiw I’m shooting a Nock On Backstrap


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It's been a long time since I last used a index release for target shooting. I used a Scott Mongoose single caliper release and I did very well with it in club and state sanctioned events (NFAA and ASA). I still use that same index release for hunting. Reach for my Mongoose and you may draw back stub....

Sometime back Tim Gillingham had issues with his TRU Ball index release and what caught my attention was he told of using his back up release, a Scott Mongoose..........


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

The Like Mike has been my main release for a number of years now. I just got a Knockon Backstrap last week to have a tension-style wrist strap release. It's easier to just name the cons of each than the pros, since the list of pros for both just goes on and on.

The cons list is very short for both:

Like Mike: slight occasional "catchiness" in the trigger, no matter how small I set the release travel (fixed in the Like Mike II? When they come back into stock at lancaster, I may buy one to find out).

Backstrap: gives me a hard knock-left on my bareshaft out of my Supra Focus for no discernible reason. No amount of adjustment of anything changes it. Go figure.

Of the two, my preference is a tossup. I kind of "grew up" on resistance releases (Carter Evo) so the Backstrap feels like home and it's good to have an utterly consistent firing pressure again. OTOH, the Like Mike is just more comfortable because I've shot 80 billion shafts with it. And there's no fiddling with the poundage setting if I want to make changes to the firing pressure. I just add or subtract finger pressure and I can do it "online".

lee.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

Just met and talked to Tim Gillingham at the Nationals, his wrist release he says is discontinued, big hulking head on it, gets his straps made by a person in Indiana. He's a very open guy, so find him online and ask him. Oh, and he set new world records for a single 72 arrow round, and 2 combined rounds with a wrist strap release.


----------



## Section 8 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hamskea Drop Tine. I was a LR rifle shooter first, this has a very similar feel/break to a worked Remington trigger.

incidentally, on an entirety subjective matter: I have very straight arms and wrist straps always ended up on my hand due to nothing to hold it off. It is very comfortable. I swap it between getting frustrated with a Knock On Back Strap and the Drop Tine while I decide what to go with or buying another wrist strap.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mongoose


----------



## ccarey41 (Jul 16, 2021)

Spot Hogg wise guy


----------



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

I'm hooked on Carter 2-Shot caliper releases. Own 3 that have been shot for years with zero issues and the triggers are as crisp as the day I bought them.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

Just got my wife a Stan Execution2 after a disastrous attempt to switch her to a handheld release. Seems to have a lot of the same components as their upper end releases, VERY light trigger, and almost no travel. She has already shot her best indoor scores with it, even though she feels she's still getting used to it


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Scott Wildcat


----------



## Mike Arrow (Jun 11, 2016)

I like a Tru Ball short and sweet also. Can't shoot a back tension or thumb very accurate. I start jerking the bow anticipating the shot.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

I shoot the Tru Ball Execute.

This is also the release that Gillingham shoots that was mentioned above.


----------



## Bricktoast (Jan 1, 2021)

Scott shark


----------



## gbradley01 (Oct 18, 2021)

TruBall Bone Collector


----------

